# Orange Amp Dealer in Toronto?



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

The only store I've checked that has Orange amps on their website is Songbird Music which appears to be way overpriced; $239CDN for the Crush 15R amp vs ~$120US in the states.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steve's Music has them.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

L&M at North york and Mississauga have them.
I also believe i saw some at the Guitar shop in Mississauga...


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks, guys.


----------

